# Chameleon penis/s?????



## pinktoetarantula (Nov 11, 2008)

Hi

My male chameleon has 2 protrusions which I am guessing are his penis or penis/s. They only emerge when he has a poo (from same vent). Once he's poo'd the "protruding things" go back onto the body. 

I've tried to look up chameleon testes/penis etc on google and a whole range of things came up but not what I'm looking for. :whistling2:

If anyone knows I'd be grateful. If you're male chameleon does this please let me know as I don't know if this is normal.

Thanks

Niikkki


----------



## benjo (Oct 31, 2007)

monitor mad said:


> Hi , it is notoriously difficult sexing bosc's , if you can catch them defecating and they "evert" males have what is termed as a hermipenis (looks like a flower on a stick! x 2) sometimes as in tegus males have a larger head and are larger but this is by no means 100% as you can get small males and large females so really unless you see them evert it is difficult :2thumb:



like a true gent


----------



## kerrithsoden (Dec 6, 2009)

pinktoetarantula said:


> Hi
> 
> My male chameleon has 2 protrusions which I am guessing are his penis or penis/s. They only emerge when he has a poo (from same vent). Once he's poo'd the "protruding things" go back onto the body.
> 
> ...


 
u googled chameleon penis lol made my day


----------



## jadeladine (Aug 25, 2008)

Ha ha i dont know about a penis, but it deffo could be his sperm plug. They expel these when they poo and then they go back inside. Its only a problem if it never comes out or stays out. I wouldn't worry


----------



## Bradley (Aug 26, 2009)

probaby is his penis its fine aslong as they go back in:2thumb:


----------



## pinktoetarantula (Nov 11, 2008)

Thanks everyone. They do always go back in but as he's getting bigger these hemipenes are getting bigger. I'll try take a pic next time I catch him hovering his backside off a branch doing dumps, if anyone is interested. 

Thanks again very helpful everyone.

And Yes, I did google "chameleon penis"....... and not a single diagram/info came up on reptilian penis's!! I didn't try googleing hemipenes, which may have been more useful. :blush:


----------



## Ninjaaa23 (Jan 22, 2010)

lol amazing post


----------



## Tehanu (Nov 12, 2006)

Chameleons like all lizards have a paired sex organ, called (as you seem to have discovered while googling Chameleon penis!!! :mf_dribble Hemipenes. 

You'll find lots of reptiles push a little too hard while having a poo and do this kind of accidental exposure (get over to the tortoise section, it happens almost daily there :lol2 

Nothing to worry about and nothing unusual


----------



## Alaina (Nov 18, 2009)

Made me Laugh 

x


----------

